# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Pershendetje per antaret e forumit #2

## King_Arthur

Hapni zemren dhe pershendetni njeri tjetrin  :buzeqeshje: 

tregoni sa e respektoni dhe e doni njeri-tjetrin  :ngerdheshje: 

pershendetje te mbara lol  :Lulja3: 


ps: meqe tema e vjeter harriti numrin e postimeve thashe hajde se po e hap une prape temen .

----------


## toni007

pershendes turnin e trete , suada u riktheva .....

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

Pershendetje King Arthur,Respekt nga une per vazhdimin e pershendetjeve :perqeshje:

----------


## King_Arthur

TE PERSHENDES DHE UNE  :buzeqeshje:  

me duket i paska zene gjumi keta lol

----------


## tetovarja87

mirmbrema te gjitheve... si jeni,si ja kaloni...

o mbret arturi sa i shpejt qe qenke hahaah......
respekte

----------


## King_Arthur

eh vallaj mezi po prisja te mbylleshe ajo tema  :perqeshje:  qe te hapja nje te re une  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## izabella

Pershendetje per ju te tre me siper

Turni trete ku jeni apo ju ka zene gjumi

Suada ku je ti yllo se humbe fare

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

pershendetje te gjithve a ini mire kete nate dimri.ftohteeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## tetovarja87

> Pershendetje per ju te tre me siper
> 
> Turni trete ku jeni apo ju ka zene gjumi
> 
> Suada ku je ti yllo se humbe fare


pershendetje izabella dhe per ju helena e trojes.....
si ja kaloni......

----------


## King_Arthur

> pershendetje te gjithve a ini mire kete nate dimri.ftohteeeeeeeeeeeeee


me thene te drejten aq holle sa je vesh aty te fotoja do kesh ftohte  :ngerdheshje:  

mire se erdhe dhe te pershendes

----------


## toni007

> Pershendetje per ju te tre me siper
> 
> Turni trete ku jeni apo ju ka zene gjumi
> 
> Suada ku je ti yllo se humbe fare


suada do jete duke ngere nonje gjo  :ngerdheshje: 








> pershendetje te gjithve a ini mire kete nate dimri.ftohteeeeeeeeeeeeee



persh , mire se erdhe ne turnin e trete  :Plaku3:

----------


## izabella

> pershendetje izabella dhe per ju helena e trojes.....
> si ja kaloni......


ja kalojme tetovare duke u mare pak me dhuratat e festave e pak me forumin

po ti si po ja kalon....

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

[QUOTE=







persh , mire se erdhe ne turnin e trete  :Plaku3: [/QUOTE]

mir se te gjeta respekte

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

tetovare pershendetje .mire mire ja po presim festa te marim dhe te japim dhuratat haha.ti si ja kalon?

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

tetovare faleminderit me te vertet helen e trojes ishte nje grua shume e bukur  per mua me pelqen shume

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

Naten e mire  te  gjitheve une po ja krisi gjumit se me duhet te ritem  :perqeshje:

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

naten e mire sueda

----------


## toni007

> o toni perderisa jetojm ne kete bote..
> ndodhin edhe deshperime......
> c'ka te beje une shpejt merzitem dhe hidherohem...he eh he
> kur sme shkon dic'ka per dore...
> 
> Helena me te vertet ajo H e trojes ka qen nje zoj e bukur...
> o sa qejf e kam ate filmin  e Trojes..
> respekte nga une....


kjo vlen per te gjithe tatovare , 

ska jete perfekte 

secili nga ne ka momentet ee mira dhe te keqija!!

si i thone " neser eshte nje dite tjeter"

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

naten e mire te gjithve

----------


## tetovarja87

> naten e mire te gjithve


naten Helena.

----------

